# Good lord - FLAT SEAS!



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

So tempting.... might have to do a school drop off first, so might not make it that early. You planning on just a pre-work session?
Cheers

Paul


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Looks like I'll be on the water by about 8.30am, so see you out there.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

If I get up on time will see you guys out there..... Devo hopes to make it as well.


----------

